# how many aeroports.?



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

after thinking on what seems like forever, i've decided to keep my DD9512... i originally planned on going with a 6" aero, but i dont want any kind of external port. i calculated that i can build a box tuned to 32hz with a 4" aero, 10" long. i personally want to have more port area, so if i went with 2 4" aeros, would the length change.? i do know 4" circles have the same area as a 5.6" circle. i just tried checking out the length for a 5.6" aero, and it gave me app. 20"... would i need 2 4"s, 10" long, 20" long, or something completely different.?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

The port length will get longer for sure.......

I used two 4" PSP ports full length on my DC lvl2 12" and the tuning came out right around 32hz. Now my box was fairly small roughly 2 cubes before displacement too.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Rough estimation, but doubling your port area requires BOTH ports to be just over twice as long to keep your tuning.


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

A great tool for calculating port length.

Products Menu


----------

